# First-ever naked European Championships.



## Bowden (Jun 11, 2013)

Girls get their kit off at naked Euro Championships | The Sun |News

*Footie strip - it's the first naked Euros*

*Female footballers get their kit off*






Naked talent ... nude footballers in Berlin this weekend



        By IAN GARLAND     

  Last Updated:  10th June 2013 


*FEMALE players show off their ball skills at the first-ever naked European  Championships.*

  There were more curves than a Beckham free-kick and more boobs than England's  U-21 flops as teams from across the Continent gathered and got their kit off  at the tournament in Germany.  
  There were no British representatives at the contest as teams from Italy,  France, Sweden and Germany tussled in the buff on the astroturf at Berlin's  Palais am Funkturm.  





Booby Moore ... topless blonde battles for the ball






Bot shots ... player moons the camera

     As far as tactics go, most sides unsurprisingly opted to play with two up  front - although there did seem to be more than the usual number of  strikers.  





Eyeful ... blonde plays mind-games with opponent


----------



## Bowden (Jun 11, 2013)

And there were plenty of handbags, as these stills from crunch games show.  





Killer finish ... player strikes








 Ball control ... player turns under pressure



  Some sides opted to keep their, erm, shorts on while kit for others consisted  only of socks in team colours.  





Is that Buff-on in goal ... keeper prepares to kick






 Fox in the box ... player closes in on goal



  Even the male ref stripped for the occasion, part of an erotic expo.  





Breast player ... defender clears the ball



  Despite all the flesh on show, games struggled to sell out.  
  Footage from the event shows just a few pint-sipping punters on the sidelines.  
_As for a result, they were all declared winners..._ 





Chest sublime ... pink-haired striker breaks clear on goal








Big up front ... tall target woman controls the ball




 *If it takes off in the UK, these girls could play for...*

  Nudecastle United  
  Totty-nham Hotspur  
  Bristols City  
  Chest-erfield  
  Breast Brom  
  Crude Alexandra  
  Arse-n'all  
  Nip-swich Town  
  Bare-mingham City  
  Peek-aborough United


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 11, 2013)

Strip soccer, what a concept.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 11, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Strip soccer, what a concept.



It almost makes soccer watchable.


----------



## ItzLouGunz (Jun 11, 2013)

Im def a fan of soccer now!


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 11, 2013)

That's the only way if watch that shitty sport. Do they fall down and cry every time there's a bit of contact like the guys do?


----------



## Watson (Jun 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> That's the only way if watch that shitty sport. Do they fall down and cry every time there's a bit of contact like the guys do?



dude the guys fall down without contact...........


----------



## andyebs (Jun 12, 2013)

football(soccer) is the best sport ask the whole world they agree theres onlt one country that dont get it 
but then they take a childs game like rounders and make it big sport 
or a real mans game like rugby pussy it up buy padding everything then try to call it football


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ negged, faggot


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 12, 2013)

Double negged don't promote your homo ways here


----------



## Watson (Jun 12, 2013)

andyebs said:


> football(soccer) is the best sport ask the whole world they agree theres onlt one country that dont get it
> but then they take a childs game like rounders and make it big sport
> or a real mans game like rugby pussy it up buy padding everything then try to call it football



negd for being a poof!


----------



## Watson (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah really macho fucken sport...............


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ bwahaha the dumb asses probably hurt themselves more by taking dives and flailing around then they would if there was actual contact. Soccer fags


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2013)

andyebs said:


> football(soccer) is the best sport ask the whole world they agree theres onlt one country that dont get it
> but then they take a childs game like rounders and make it big sport
> or a real mans game like rugby pussy it up buy padding everything then try to call it football



Best sport to fall asleep to, maybe. Oh yeah, who wouldn't like a game where the championship series scores 0-0,1-0,0-0, and the occasional rousing 4-2. And some of those scores came after the general game-play ended in the form of penalty kicks.

Just because it's a game that poor countries can play doesn't make it a game worth watching.

Oh, and dumbass, that pussy game you're crying out your vagina about? Yeah they wear pads, and yet people are permanently injured, crippled or die playing it every year.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

"It's a game poor people can play"


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's the epitome of soccer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sivjWuybfrY


----------



## Jenie (Jun 12, 2013)

That is pretty funny...  Not much into sports myself though.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Double negged don't promote your homo ways here


^This right here! And if you are going to promote your homo ways andyebs, do it in the right section at least...AG


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> "It's a game poor people can play"



When people tout it being the most popular sport in the world, that's pretty much what they're saying.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 12, 2013)

I enjoy watching naked-titty-soccer. The other version is for africans and slum dwellers


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 12, 2013)

Naked ladies running around kicking a ball is the closest i'll ever get to liking that game.


----------



## Watson (Jun 12, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Here's the epitome of soccer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sivjWuybfrY



in any honorable sport these cunts who fake it would be stripped of a years income and banned for 5...........but in soccer ur supporters idolise u for winning the game........


----------

